# Been a long time.......56k warning



## finman57 (Oct 11, 2005)

Okay, looking around and realized I have not posted in here in over a year.
Lets throw a few out there.

A few Peacocks in the grow out tank.

Ngara









sulfer head









Lwanda

















AER. A little tore up from the others in the tank.









Chilumba with a couple girls. Not in the same tank









I do keep other things besides Peacocks. Just they were the subject that day.

























Thats it for now.


----------



## blairo1 (May 7, 2006)

Beautiful fish, great shots!

That Ngara is awesome.


----------



## finman57 (Oct 11, 2005)

Thank you.
He is only at about 4 inches so far. Still growing. lol


----------



## css virginia (Jan 29, 2007)

I vote for pic. 5 .... nice fish.  You have good clear pics and a variety of good fish. 8)


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

Great pics, your peacocks are stunning, and that pic with the plecos.. that made laugh :lol:. You have cool selection of fish. :thumb:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

What's that last pic of? So not an african fan but that one is amazing. Almost makes me want to make an exception!!!


----------



## finman57 (Oct 11, 2005)

Melanochromis said:


> Great pics, your peacocks are stunning, and that pic with the plecos.. that made laugh :lol:. You have cool selection of fish. :thumb:


For some reason the male loves to lay on his back at times while guarding his eggs.


----------



## finman57 (Oct 11, 2005)

dwarfpike said:


> What's that last pic of? So not an african fan but that one is amazing. Almost makes me want to make an exception!!!


That is a female Neolamp tetracanthus
A tang. 
The male will not let me take his picture. lol He attacks me when I try to clean the glass.


----------



## finman57 (Oct 11, 2005)

A few older pics. Well, since the my last thread here anyway.


















I see you. lol









Opps. thats not a cichlid.


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

I honestly thought the albino BN parent was a sort of freshwater sun polyp at first. Fantastic shots.


----------



## rsuarez1982 (Sep 2, 2006)

Great shots. Always a fan of Peacocks. I am patiently awaiting 6 new peacocks in the mail, one of which is a Lwanda (your's is stunning, btw)


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

The pic of the yellow lab is great too, not seen a pic of Lab that good for a while. :wink:


----------



## finman57 (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks guys


----------



## renegade545 (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice fish. Love the albino bristle nose.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

awesome pictures!! what do you use for a background?


----------



## finman57 (Oct 11, 2005)

Sorry for the late response. I was away at the ACA convention.

I paint the outside of the tanks. Some are the blue you see and a few are the black.
The black makes the color on some fish pop. 
The one with the guppies is actually a blue back ground but the over head flash and my camera settings blacked out the back ground.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

great pics Pat.


----------

